# need to move our furniture from Denmark



## Magnum03 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just adding my own question to the post.
Can anyone recomend someone who can move our furniture from Denmark?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Magnum03 said:


> Just adding my own question to the post.
> Can anyone recomend someone who can move our furniture from Denmark?


I thought this was better in its own thread..............so I gave it one


----------



## Magnum03 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah - i shoudln't hijack other peoples threads


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Theis Birk Larsens ?


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

You could try - All your removal needs in Spain

Arnold is very nice bloke


----------

